# Dan's Fluval Vicenza 180



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

After having my nano tank for a year i decided it was about time i upgraded, so i converted my old Fluval Vicenza 180 into a reef tank  and i have to say it has gone well so far, i dont really know what to say about it except its a work in progress and currently stocks mostly soft coral (except for a torch). However i have recently bought a load of stony corals which will be arriving on tuesday 










Yes i know that powerhead is a koralia nano but i have large powerhead arriving very soon  and the sump pump provides 2000lph of flow  I also still have to put on a background, just dunno wether to go for light blue of black

Cleaner shrimp:










Toby my pink spotted watchman poking out of an artificial house:












It is lit by an arcadia quad T5 and also has a 50L sump in the cabinet which is lit by an arcadia arc (so i can see what im doing)  

Thats all for now but im sure i will blab onto some more posts when i come up with stuff to say, all questions/critisms are welcome!


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

got some more corals today!!  in these pics they were only just in the tank so they arn't open much

light green stylophora










Red plating monti (has a bit of slime on it because it got covered in dust from the sand, its gone now however










Trumpet coral










Lobo and Favia



















Also bought an urchin:










Also got 3 sexy shrimp but they are hiding atm lol


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Woohoo!!! 

Impressed you finally got your stock in, last time I saw it there was just water lol. It's looking good Dan 

What's your next fish purchase going to be?


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Lego said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Impressed you finally got your stock in, last time I saw it there was just water lol. It's looking good Dan
> 
> What's your next fish purchase going to be?


Thanks for the kind comments Jo 

lol no idea on fish yet, really want either a midas blenny or a coral beauty 

Dan


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

dan51 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments Jo
> 
> lol no idea on fish yet, really want either a midas blenny or a coral beauty
> 
> Dan


I would say midas blenny but you always choose the opposite of what I say so I give up :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Have you sold your other tank yet? Will give you a bit more money to chuck at this one 

Edit... just noticed the clowns still hosting the coral in the top pic, they really do look awesome  Your cleaner shrimp is HUGE! Only ever seen dinky ones


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

lego said:


> i would say midas blenny but you always choose the opposite of what i say so i give up :na_na_na_na:
> 
> lmao i love midas blennies so :na_na_na_na: Proved you wrong:d
> 
> ...


lol woop woop


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

[/QUOTE]lmao i love midas blennies so :na_na_na_na: Proved you wrong:d[/QUOTE]

I'll believe it when I see it Dan :na_na_na_na:

[/QUOTE]i have had that cleaner for over a year now, he is an awesome guy and has grown a fair whack, the sexy shrimp i got though are tiny, must just be over a cm long LOL [/QUOTE]

_Awwwwww  Has your cleaner shrimp got anymore growing to do?_

ARGH!!! After a million attempts I can't get the stupid quote thingies to do their job so I give up lol. I'm sure you get the jist


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Lego said:


> _Awwwwww  Has your cleaner shrimp got anymore growing to do?_


err probobly not, he is almost full size now, might get another cleaner friend for him though


----------

